# Best place to buy a Whelen?



## blackDiesel (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey folks,
I'm new to the site and look forward to learning a lot and helping out where I can. I am in the business for a new Amber light for my back rack. I really like the Whelen 9M Mini Edge Bar.
Anyone have this light? and also a good place to pick one of these up for a fair price? thanksussmileyflag


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

Welcome to the site. 

Are you looking for takedown/worklights and alley lights or just a straight warning light?


----------



## blackDiesel (Apr 21, 2010)

Looking for Takedown/worklights and an Amber warning light for plowing. I just like the Whelen 9M and like how I can put clear lenses in the middle part of the light to light up the back of truck while backing up.


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

The best I can do on that is $545 shipped. You may be able to get better pricing, so take a look around. 

In my opinion and experience, you can get a lot more bang for your buck by going with a mini LED bar and seperate Flood lights. The problem with having them mounted in the bar is that the optics are designed to project the light as far as possible and won't be very effective to the sides of the truck.


----------



## blackDiesel (Apr 21, 2010)

okay thanks! I'll look into it someone. appreciate you input-


----------



## lawnwolf (May 11, 2006)

I agree with John from Safety Lighting and Equipment, LED bars are the way to go, especially since they have sunch a low current draw which is a plus when plowing at night.

Hella makes some nice double beam work lights, (Hella Item #: H15161031) I use four of them mounted underneath my rear bumper. Two facing to the rear and two facing the sides. They are wired to come on with the reverse lights and have a separate switch to turn them on all of the time. 

I also use four of the Whelen TIR3™ & LIN3™ Series Super-LED® Lightheads in amber, mounted under the rear bumper, Two rear facing and two side facing, wired to come on with the reverse lights. They work great for backing out of driveways while plowing.


----------



## RobE (Feb 22, 2010)

this is who i use: www.strobesnmore.com

they have the best prices, fast shipping and awesome customer service.


----------



## dellwas (Oct 16, 2005)

Ya, if you like the owner Lois calling you up long distance and chewing you out if you have questions about the order. Guy is a real a**.



RobE;1038725 said:


> this is who i use: www.strobesnmore.com
> 
> they have the best prices, fast shipping and awesome customer service.


----------



## joshg (Nov 12, 2009)

SafetyLighting;1038411 said:


> The best I can do on that is $545 shipped. You may be able to get better pricing, so take a look around.
> 
> In my opinion and experience, you can get a lot more bang for your buck by going with a mini LED bar and seperate Flood lights. The problem with having them mounted in the bar is that the optics are designed to project the light as far as possible and won't be very effective to the sides of the truck.


Sent you an email through your website. I was interested in gettting in touch about some items. Please take a look.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

joshg;1079097 said:


> Sent you an email through your website. I was interested in gettting in touch about some items. Please take a look.


It took you 5 months to send an email!


----------



## joshg (Nov 12, 2009)

ajslands;1079099 said:


> It took you 5 months to send an email!


No..ha. I sent a couple days ago this was just one of the last threads he was active on.


----------



## Deershack (Feb 19, 2009)

I just had to replace my 10 month old strobe because the vibrator on my box shook it apart. Bummer


----------



## bltp203 (Nov 5, 2006)

www.sirennet.com


----------



## joshg (Nov 12, 2009)

bltp203;1082304 said:


> www.sirennet.com


They didn't have the soundoff model I was after but might give them a call to see if they can get it.


----------



## Team_Arctic (Feb 24, 2008)

awdirect.com


----------



## Deershack (Feb 19, 2009)

Hope I figured out a way to lessen the impact of my vibratory on my strobe. I cut a piece of 1" radiator hose, drilled holes for !/4" bolts and squeezed it between the base of the strobe and the swinging mount. No strobe to metal contact. Hoping it will isolate the strobe from the box enough that I can still use the vibratory.


----------

